# Brewing Challenge - American Pale Ale



## jonocarroll (27/1/10)

The March Beer Competition for the Amateur Winemakers and Brewers Club of Adelaide (AWBCA) is American Pale Ale (BJCP 10A). Once again we're explicitly extending the invitation to come along to at least one of our meetings, and once again _the in-house brewers of the AWBCA are issuing a challenge to the South Australian brewing community... "can you brew a better APA than us?"_

Most months, the AWBCA holds a beer competition, where members (or suitably informed guests) bring along a bottle (usually a 750ml long-neck) of that month's style of homebrew. The beers are blind-judged by a guest or in-house judge according to the BJCP style-guidelines, and the winner is awarded a shiny medal (non-members simply need to join on the night if they win to qualify). Judging is followed by tastings of all the entries, along with a tasty supper, and the judge's tasting notes are given to the brewers.

I know that APA is a popular style (certainly one of my favourites) and it's dead easy to brew - all-grain, extract, or kit. With 5 weeks until the meeting there's plenty of time. So, if you're an Adelaide (or close enough) brewer why don't you brew an American Pale Ale, bring it to our next meeting (March 2nd), have a nice chat and a supper, and see how well you fare against our own APAs.

Questions and comments welcome. Apart from that... "GO!"


----------



## raven19 (27/1/10)

I have an APA, I shall drop in a bottle for this one. Bottled just before Xmas so should be nicely conditioned.


----------



## jbirbeck (9/2/10)

Finally got my APA done. I've been putting it off for a while. I'm hoping to have it finished and carbed up for this challenge.

It may not be 100% on ingredients as I've not used all US hops. None in fact, but the flavours should be there.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/2/10)

I'll be judging the APAs for the comp, so it'll be great to see people from here entering something for it- I looove APAs, so the more APA goodness, the better IMO


----------



## jonocarroll (1/3/10)

*< BUMP >*

Just a reminder - the AWBCA American Pale Ale competition is Tuesday 2nd March.

I have an entry ready, but it's not what I'd call a great example of the style. Ran out of time a little due to work commitments. 

I hope to see some new faces there. Should be good fun.


----------



## AussieJosh (1/3/10)

Damn wish i had read this sooner then now!  I have things to do tomorrow arvo!  Sipping an APA Homey now...


----------

